# Re: Canon 600EXII-RT



## In-The-Dark (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello CR Folks!

Need an advice from you guys regarding a used Canon 600exII-RT that im planning to buy. 
Upon inspection of the product pics posted online, I can see that its "Made in China".
Searching thru the web, I can only see product images that are "Made in Japan".
Is it safe to assume that this may not be a legit product?

Thanks in advance.

Eric


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 23, 2017)

In-The-Dark said:


> Hello CR Folks!
> 
> Need an advice from you guys regarding a used Canon 600exII-RT that im planning to buy.
> Upon inspection of the product pics posted online, I can see that its "Made in China".
> ...



Maybe get the serial number and check it with Canon. If nobody knows, just call Canon support and they can tell you the official line on that. 

Scott


----------



## caMARYnon (Nov 23, 2017)

Canon 600EX-RT I is "Made in Japan" - 2012 until 2016.
Canon 600EX-RT II is "Made in China" from 05.2016.


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2017)

In-The-Dark said:


> Hello CR Folks!
> 
> Need an advice from you guys regarding a used Canon 600exII-RT that im planning to buy.
> Upon inspection of the product pics posted online, I can see that its "Made in China".
> ...


If it was not a legit product they would cheat by writing "Made in Japan" although it was made in China. It has to be a legit Canon product unfortunately... Made in China.


----------



## In-The-Dark (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks everybody for taking the time to respond.

@caMARYnon - This info is a great help in my decision-making process.

@tron - Yes, you're right about that. If it's not legit, why waste by putting a "Made in China" tag. BTW, I checked my 430EXiii-RT bought from our local Canon store, and it is made in Taiwan.


----------



## winglet (Nov 25, 2017)

"Made in Taiwan" is not the same as "Made in China" ;D

(I live in Taipei...)


----------

